

Top 10 Ways to Communicate - donna

Hello, I'm compiling a list of the world's most popular ways we talk with each other. Here's what I've got so far:<p>1. Cell Phone
2. Texting
3. Email
4. Postal Mail
5. TV
6. Skype
7. Twittering
8. Instant Messaging
9. Blogging
10. Fax
======
tyohn
Nonverbal ~ body language, sign language, print media ~ books, newspapers,
etc, DVDs, music, radio, Morse code, land line phones, semaphore, visible
light communication ~ the list goes on I think I've even heard of people
communicating with whistles and clicks.

~~~
tiki12revolt
like this? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khoisan_languages> I only remember it
from the movie 'The Gods Must be Crazy' that took place among Bushman Tribes

------
tyohn
Well for personal communication I use Instant Messages, email and a phone
(land line and cell). But my day job is to communicate to the public thru our
website.

